# Who would you fight?



## pylco (Jun 2, 2008)

I can't remember if there was a previous thread about this, but I did it just for the fun of it...

So who would you fight from the 40K universe? pick any character,from books, codexes,fluf and why him? 

Do you want a mma fight with Angron? Do you want to bitch-slap Lorgar with the new edition of Lectitio Divinitatus? How about a staring contest with Magnus? :shok:


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

I wanna get in a fight with Matt Ward and the GW board.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm no where near man enough to fight *anything* in 40k. If I had to pick I'd probably go for a foot-race with some Tau.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I would fight an eldar guardian. Why? Because if I get lucky enough to land a punch I might be able to take the SOB down.


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

I'd go for maximum glory and have a fistfight with the Emperor... In his current, 41st millennium state. All I have to do is poke him and Ishould be the new ruler of the Imperium, and stuff warp travel.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Typhus. I have an exceptional immune system. When my family would all get sick with the runs, I would just look at them sarcastically and ask what's up. And in the air force, I stayed a full 3 minutes after everyone had run out of the tear gas booth. It didn't make me flinch.

So Typhus would have to get me purely on the basis of his combat prowess. And hey, I'm a fucking viking!


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Aun'Va. Because I know I can win.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

coke123 said:


> Aun'Va. Because I know I can win.


Agreed. And why the hell would one want to fight anything else than him from the 40k universe? Everything else would annihilate you.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Doelago said:


> Agreed. And why the hell would one want to fight anything else than him from the 40k universe? Everything else would annihilate you.


As if that ain't going to happen anyway, unless we were as advanced and/or suitably armed:biggrin:

Me, I would pick on an Eversor...be totally awesome just looking at such a sight, even just for the few seconds before he ripped me apart - at least it would be quick.


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

Hell, I'd be hesitant about fighting a _grot._


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I`d fight a snotling. Easily. 

Could probably go toe to toe with an air caste tau, on the ground of course. 

And an unarmed conscript. Punk ass teenager, I`d give him what for! :aggressive:


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

id give one of the midget snipers from the imperial guard a run for its money


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

eyescrossed said:


> Hell, I'd be hesitant about fighting a _grot._


For real, grots would be scary as hell. 

Fighting a guardsman would be a fair fight haha. As long as we both have the same weapons of course


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Well...I would get owned by anything in 40K, if it was just me, no power armour, bolters etc etc.
I might be able to take on a squat though


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm definitely feeling the Tau vibe. WS2... I've got to have at least WS3 or WS2.5 right?

Wait... is this fight at close range or is it a long range duel? If it's at long range, then I definitely want to fight an ork!







.


----------



## ShadowMatt (Sep 9, 2008)

Jelly-wrestling vs Slaanesh


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

ShadowMatt said:


> Jelly-wrestling vs Slaanesh


I think he/she/it would make sure it was placenta-wrestling :shok:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> I wanna get in a fight with Matt Ward and the GW board.


Ovbiously.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

A Dreadnought.
They will be pretty slow up close and personal, i'm confident i could get arond one and pull its engine apart.
Or do the Orky thing and rig it so i can ride it around XD

SGMAlice


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I am confident enough to say grot or guardsmen, although I would be sure to have the element of surprise. (In other words I would shoot them in the back with a 12gauge).

I also don't find the idea of grots very scary even translated into real life, once you have gone bear hunting anything smaller then a full grown man just ain't that intimidating (Although I have been damned freaked out by cougars before).

However since this thread doesn't lay out the specifics of the encounter many things in 40k could be manageable in a fight. For instance a genestealer on a open plain with not cover would be fairly easy to take down with a ak47 at 200feet. Hell if a marine was stripped naked, and put in the same setting it would also be fairly safe to fight them.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I just assumed it was an unarmed fistfight.


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

If we're setting the parameters of the fight I will take on an ork infested world. My weapon you ask.....life-eater; score one for me


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

A Tau ethereal.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I like to think that I'd punch the shit out of a Ratling or a Snotling/Grot. But I don't like to hurt people unless they really deserve it, so they'd have to advance on me in a intimidating way or make a really, really bad grammar error before I my conscience would give me the thumbs-up.

Midnight


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

> A Tau ethereal.


actually (suprisingly) tau ethereals are quite good in close combat (for tau that is) with Ws4 and A3 they will own you! lol


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

And Honour blades look quite nasty.

Midnight


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

How about going up against a single nurgling base while being armed with a heavy flamer! That's a fight I'd enter into! I can hear the little maggots sizzling and popping now...


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

I'd probably go for an MMA fight with a tau or guardsman. A japanese mount triangle hold would soon ensure my victory. Unless they can breathe through their arsehole.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I would only enter with a functioning pair of lightning claws and some power armour with a jump pack. Then I wanna fight wither Shrike or Corax. It would be awesome. Even when I get owned. Or failing that the same scenario with a swooping hawk would be nice.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

arm wrestle with a grot?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Chess match against Kairos or any other Lord of Change.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Against abbadon because he'd manage to fuck up somehow


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

Pugil stick fight with Kharn, now you face me on my terms!!


----------



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

I remember in one of the space wolf books a group of heretics get into the basement of house balesarious and start killing the elders that are all fucked up and wierd and look like the Segorney Weaver clones in alien resurrection. I would want to fight them because cleansing the universe of mutants is important.


----------



## a_bad_curry (Mar 10, 2011)

Unrealistically, Marneus Calgar. When im knocked unconscious and put in a cage, i can scream 'LET ME AT HIM!! LEEET MEEEE AAAAAT HIIIIIM!!!'

Otherwise, although im a pretty good fighter, probably a tau shield drone.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

a_bad_curry said:


> Otherwise, although im a pretty good fighter, probably a tau shield drone.


I dunno man, my drones have killed some insane stuff in close combat. One of my shield drones offed a Chaplain once...

If I really had to fight something from 40k, I would inevitably cheat and go for the "Dick through eye socket" move for an insta-kill against whatever my opponent was.


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

A tau fire warrior or a termagant. Probably the termagant


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I'd fight a Grot and get my bottom bashed.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

the Autarch said:


> A tau fire warrior or a termagant. Probably the termagant


Unless you`re a trained soldier yourself, a termagant will tear you apart, and even a tau fire warrior has strength enough to snap a man`s neck. 

Just saying...


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

And the Termagant has a gun which fires flesh-eating beetles.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Most trained soldiers/martial artists could kill a tau fire warrior in CC, and stand about a 50% chance at range if you remove the tau fire warriors armor, and advanced rifle.

Personally I think anyone that would opt to fight anything nid has to have their head checked, I mean sure things like rippers or gaunts aren't anymore deadly then a guardsman ect, but the kinds of horrible and painful mutilations that you may suffer by fighting tyranids would make fighting them a loss loss kinda situation.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

A ripper is the size of a large dog and about as intelligent. Realistically, a few good stomps to the head should work, but even so if it gets its teeth around your leg you`re gone. 

A gaunt of any variety is an entirely different story, they are approaching the size of a man, are strongerr, faster, and spikier. Even without a bioweapon, I`d back them to win over a human.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Tyranids are based off Alien. Why the fuck would you want to fight anything like that?!?!?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

eyescrossed said:


> And the Termagant has a gun which fires flesh-eating beetles.


Tennis racket.

Problem solved.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

I think if any of us actually saw ANYTHING from 40K, we all would, or at least I would, FREAK THE FUCK OUT.

Your really screwed if you fight anything in 40k, as most has been built/adapted/worked to be able to survive a GRENADE blowing up in your face from a 7ft tall probably 1000 lb superhuman...

If I had to choose, it'd definitely be Lord General Vance Stubbs. BUT I'd be carrying a briefcase with a small nuke inside. Problem Solved.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

One of the Thousand Sons. Regardless of how much they plan and how hard they try they always lose fluff-wise, so I figure it's my best shot.

Otherwise, a Necron scarab. I'll catch it and keep it as a pet and call it Mr. Bling.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Orochi said:


> Tennis racket.
> 
> Problem solved.


Why of course! The tennis racket, chosen weapon of the Ultramarines 1st.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

I'd like to pick a fight with an Ethereal. Why? Because I hate Tau, and Ethereals are one of the main reasons fluff-wise that I hate the Tau. There is no dissent in the Tau Empire because apparently all you need is some good mind-controlling pheromones to have the perfect society.

Oh ya, well how about you try using your pheromones on my fist before it reaches your face. 

Edit


Cyleune said:


> I think if any of us actually saw ANYTHING from 40K, we all would, or at least I would, FREAK THE FUCK OUT.
> 
> Your really screwed if you fight anything in 40k, as most has been built/adapted/worked to be able to survive a GRENADE blowing up in your face from a 7ft tall probably 1000 lb superhuman...


Except an Ethereal...if you manage to get it without it's bodyguard, that is.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Actually Geist, going by _The Chapter`s Due,_ if a normal man fought an ethereal he`d most likely be beaten to a bloody pulp. Those guys are not slouches.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> Those guys are not slouches.


Aun`va is.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Aun`va is.


Yes, but Aun `Va is not every ethereal in the tau empire.


----------



## IronToe (May 16, 2009)

a Warlord Titan

well atleast ill die quickly


----------



## XYBAheart (Mar 31, 2011)

that ork stormboy nob, whatsisname with the robo legs after a dreadnought tore the old ones off, I would just compliment his muscles and shoota' and wait for him to turn around so I can pull his brake line out,:grin:

or an _emporor class titan, something that big would have hundereds of blind spots, or it wouldn't bother with someone so small:victory:_


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I'd go after a salamander from Nocturne. Not the actual Salamander SM, but the creature. If I'm going to go out, then going spear to claw with what amounts to a dragon on a death world would be one heckuva way to go out.

If it's a fight I'd have a chance of winning, then one of the IG, but not a veteran or officer.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> Why of course! The tennis racket, chosen weapon of the Ultramarines 1st.


HEY! HEY! Stop hating on my Ultramarines!

I would wrestles some of the sisters of battle without armor or weapons.:threaten:

Doc


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

A Space Marine neophyte lol


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I would want to donkey punch that SoB with the female version of a bowl cut. Every time I look at that model it pisses me off. Dont ask why just does


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Tau Ethereals-they have less muscles then me


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

docgeo said:


> I would wrestles some of the sisters of battle without armor or weapons.:threaten:
> 
> Doc


Or clothing

I second this choice, if Im going to get the shit beat out of me, I want naked women to do it.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Probably a Grot so i could punt it with impunity or a Watcher in the Dark considering they don't do much offensively as far as i know and are like the jawas of 40k from how they take and hid things for themselves (e.g. The Lion).


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Evil beaver2 said:


> Or clothing
> 
> I second this choice, if Im going to get the shit beat out of me, I want naked women to do it.



:goodpost:

Yeah this is a great addition to my battle!!!! Except for the hair they could be hot...lol


DOC


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

I wouldn't survive fighting a servitor :laugh:

I would probably fight an Avatar because they are always getting ripped apart by every other race


----------

